# What musicians do you believe are overrated ?



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

First of all, rap and death metal _are not music_ in my opinion so I don't even count those. Country, I really am not familiar enough with to say. So just from my own experience, having grown up in the 60's and 70's, I could think of more than a few, but here goes. These are my top 5 overrated musicians and bands. ( no offense anyone.... to each their own ) Feel free to contribute anything you want... I must have hurt a few feelings with this list;
1) Neil Young (good song writer, bad singer and terrible lead guitar player)
2) Rolling Stones ( 2 good albums but not worthy of super-stardom)
3) Mötley Crüe ( Van Halen wannabes wearing Kiss makeup )
4) George Thorogood ( the least bad to the bone guitarist I've ever seen)
5) Bruce Springsteen ( fun guy to have a beer with I'm sure, but "The Boss"? 
give me a break.....Boss of what, looking cool holding a guitar ? )


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 24, 2019)

Bruce Springsteen is number one on my list!

Reo Speedwagon also come in second place...

Then all boy bands!


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 24, 2019)

Good music is good music, and that should be good enough for anyone


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 24, 2019)

Dave Matthews. If you've heard one shitty song by him you've heard them all.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 24, 2019)

Adam Levine.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Dave Matthews. If you've heard one shitty song by him you've heard them all.


My wife drove me crazy with Dave Mathews cds for awhile.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 24, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Dave Matthews. If you've heard one shitty song by him you've heard them all.


But you ain't never had his cornbread.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 24, 2019)

The Beatles. Literally no group is more overrated.

There, I said it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The Beatles. Literally no group is more overrated.
> 
> There, I said it.



The Monkeys are!

( dare to prove me wrong! )


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 24, 2019)

Most pop musicians are overrated.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bruce Springsteen is number one on my list!
> 
> Reo Speedwagon also come in second place...
> 
> Then all boy bands!


REO seemed to be pretty good in concert back in the 70's ( of course they opened for Todd Rundgren _when I saw them_ so I guess you could say expectations varied a lot at the time)


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce Springsteen is number one on my list!
> ...



I was more Ac/DC early days than REO...


----------



## Third Party (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> First of all, rap and death metal _are not music_ in my opinion so I don't even count those. Country, I really am not familiar enough with to say. So just from my own experience, having grown up in the 60's and 70's, I could think of more than a few, but here goes. These are my top 5 overrated musicians and bands. ( no offense anyone.... to each their own ) Feel free to contribute anything you want... I must have hurt a few feelings with this list;
> 1) Neil Young (good song writer, bad singer and terrible lead guitar player)
> 2) Rolling Stones ( 2 good albums but not worthy of super-stardom)
> 3) Mötley Crüe ( Van Halen wannabes wearing Kiss makeup )
> ...


Take Rolling Stones off your list. Girls liked the Beatles, boys liked the Stones. I had their 8 track tape-best ever. Its easier to list under rated performers.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

This is my wife's little list of _my_ music she's hated in the past....
We compromise on stuff like Lynyrd Skynyrd, Steve Winfield, smooth jazz, R&B, but she can't stand
Megadeth ( orange-hair guy she calls them)
Judas Priest
Mariah Carey ( thinks I'm in love with her)
Whitney Houston (her too .....rip Whitney)
Armored Saint ( who is this ? they suck")


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Take Rolling Stones off your list. Girls liked the Beatles, boys liked the Stones. I had their 8 track tape-best ever. Its easier to list under rated performers.


They did have half a dozen really good songs, but a whole lot of crap in between.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 24, 2019)

Is it a Canadian thing to like Crash Test Dummies and Tom Cochrane?


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2019)

you know....in my humble opinion when it comes to music...good or bad....they are all trying to do their best....

in other words ....it's a good cause LOL....better than being a gangster you know?

I'm not going to poo poo them

hey but that's just me.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> First of all, rap and death metal _are not music_ in my opinion so I don't even count those. Country, I really am not familiar enough with to say. So just from my own experience, having grown up in the 60's and 70's, I could think of more than a few, but here goes. These are my top 5 overrated musicians and bands. ( no offense anyone.... to each their own ) Feel free to contribute anything you want... I must have hurt a few feelings with this list;
> 1) Neil Young (good song writer, bad singer and terrible lead guitar player)
> 2) Rolling Stones ( 2 good albums but not worthy of super-stardom)
> 3) Mötley Crüe ( Van Halen wannabes wearing Kiss makeup )
> ...


I don't know who played the lead guitar on Down By the River", whether it was Neil Young or Danny Whitten, but if it was Young, he's not overrated.

 I'm not even sure what Neil Young's rating is (or by whom) but Down By the River is one bad-ass rock song, and lead guitar is classic, to where thousands of young rock guitarists learned how to play lead guitar just from that one long song.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 24, 2019)

I always liked Joe Walsh with the Eagles, but since I heard he's been reduced to driving for Uber Eats, I'm not so sure any more.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

skye said:


> in other words ....it's a good cause LOL....better than being a gangster you know?
> 
> I'm not going to poo poo them
> 
> hey but that's just me.


I guess unless the music encourages more gangsters.


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > in other words ....it's a good cause LOL....better than being a gangster you know?
> ...




I don't know about that

I only care about music

the rest is not my business .


----------



## Third Party (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Take Rolling Stones off your list. Girls liked the Beatles, boys liked the Stones. I had their 8 track tape-best ever. Its easier to list under rated performers.
> ...


More than a half dozen-the 8 track had 16 number one songs. They did a lot of crap in later years. Look at the commercials with their songs-start me up, red door, get off a my cloud, no satisfaction, gimme shelter, brown sugar, jumpin jack flash, under my thumb, time is on my side, the devil is my name, ruby tuesday-you get the idea.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 24, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Gimme Shelter is probably their greatest all around work.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> The Beatles. Literally no group is more overrated.
> 
> There, I said it.


I can understand the sentiment.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I liked Paint it Black, 19th Nervous breakdown and Mother's Little Helper.


----------



## dblack (Aug 24, 2019)

Mozart - two bit hack


----------



## dblack (Aug 24, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I always liked Joe Walsh with the Eagles, but since I heard he's been reduced to driving for Uber Eats, I'm not so sure any more.



Wasn't he the quarterback?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> First of all, rap and death metal _are not music_ in my opinion so I don't even count those. Country, I really am not familiar enough with to say. So just from my own experience, having grown up in the 60's and 70's, I could think of more than a few, but here goes. These are my top 5 overrated musicians and bands. ( no offense anyone.... to each their own ) Feel free to contribute anything you want... I must have hurt a few feelings with this list;
> 1) Neil Young (good song writer, bad singer and terrible lead guitar player)
> 2) Rolling Stones ( 2 good albums but not worthy of super-stardom)
> 3) Mötley Crüe ( Van Halen wannabes wearing Kiss makeup )
> ...




I stop at Neil Young.  He is top 5 of all time in everything.

Stones are good, great guitar player.. Thorogood is a fantastic entertainer.

Over-rated?  Boston?  Doobie Bros? Stuff like that. Plenty of MSM pushed lightweights out there.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 24, 2019)

One guy that cannot be overrated.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

If I was to change my list I might put U2
instead of the Stones.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles. Literally no group is more overrated.
> ...


Again, their songs are on TV as much as the radio-that's staying power. Taylor Swift gets enormous attention, but I might know one of her songs-how many Beatles tunes can you name?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

dblack said:


> Mozart - two bit hack


Required listening for Music History in college


----------



## fncceo (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm going with Elvis.  His music is derivative and his hype was mostly marketing.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

fncceo said:


> I'm going with Elvis.  His music is derivative and his hype was mostly marketing.


Again, go to Vegas and listen-impact. Funny though, his biggest competition in the fifties was from Pat Boone-the guy selling relief factor on TV now. He_ may_ have been over rated.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> how many Beatles tunes can you name?



Never heard of em'.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > how many Beatles tunes can you name?
> ...


You won't forget this one-_Norwegian Wood. _Besides the melody, what a great name!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2019)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and girls please take a ... Music like so many other things in life is subjective... Our Madison Avenue culture influences the masses to the point that some folks don't have a clue to what they like or dislike...

James Gang Rocks 

joe walsh seems to me video - Bing video

Granted there is music I don't care for but, I will not talk stink about folks who write and play music... It would be like spilling your guts to the whole world...


----------



## petro (Aug 25, 2019)

I am going with Queen and Meatloaf.
Can't stand either.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 25, 2019)

petro said:


> I am going with Queen and Meatloaf.
> Can't stand either.



Well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 25, 2019)

Red hot chili peppers and anybody who does that awful crappy Christian music.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 25, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Red hot chili peppers and anybody who does that awful crappy Christian music.



You mean like Bach?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Mozart - two bit hack
> ...



If you didn't discover Mozart before college, you missed a lot.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 25, 2019)

Even before their political opinions were put out there, I never saw anything special about the Dixie Chicks and I still don't.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Elton John and Queen; if they weren't gay they'd be one hit wonders. I like Meat Loaf though but his rating is about right; good but not top shelf. Most sopranos; and that Aretha Franklin; screamers/screechers.

But this one is superb:


Amazing.

(And yes; weight challenged...but the VOICE!!!)

Greg


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

The Who. The Guess Who had way more hits.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 25, 2019)

Madonna


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Even before their political opinions were put out there, I never saw anything special about the Dixie Chicks and I still don't.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



They only had one decent song and that was written by this bloke; my preferred version by a long way.


Greg


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


I was listening to Motown and British Rock-Mozart and Beethoven were required.


----------



## petro (Aug 25, 2019)

Being from MN, if I hear Prince anymore I just might lose my shit.
They play his songs like every 5 minutes here.
1999 is long past and so is the party.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Elton John and Queen; if they weren't gay they'd be one hit wonders. I like Meat Loaf though but his rating is about right; good but not top shelf. Most sopranos; and that Aretha Franklin; screamers/screechers.
> 
> But this one is superb:
> 
> ...


Uh, both Elton and Queen had MORE than one hit. Most of Queen was not gay.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Can't get excited about Beyonce. One OK song; the rest...meh!!

I like this version better quite frankly. (Local Bush Band with attitude...lol)
Whoops: 


Edit. 

Greg


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Elton John and Queen; if they weren't gay they'd be one hit wonders. I like Meat Loaf though but his rating is about right; good but not top shelf. Most sopranos; and that Aretha Franklin; screamers/screechers.
> ...




Lots of beautiful music as well as hits by either one. If doing guys was a prerequisite for all those great songs, I say stuff another one in is mouth. Bring on the tunes.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Elton John and Queen; if they weren't gay they'd be one hit wonders. I like Meat Loaf though but his rating is about right; good but not top shelf. Most sopranos; and that Aretha Franklin; screamers/screechers.
> ...



We're talking about RATING; I can only think of one song each that I would say are very good songs but neither go close to the Beatles at their best, and the Beatles had dozens of GREAT songs.(imo)


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I disagree. Queen's music was mostly stock and Elton had a couple of catchy songs but only "Candle" was a cut above and he didn't write most of his music. Queen had Bohemian and that was outstanding but more for its novelty.They became "icons" by being pushed by, shall we say, the flamboyant media. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

petro said:


> Being from MN, if I hear Prince anymore I just might lose my shit.
> They play his songs like every 5 minutes here.
> 1999 is long past and so is the party.



Did he actually have ANY really good songs? I can't think of any. He was described here as a Michael Jackson wannabe. Probably not far from the truth. Now THERE was a talent. 

Greg


----------



## petro (Aug 25, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Being from MN, if I hear Prince anymore I just might lose my shit.
> ...


Folks in the state here just go ape shit over Prince. Guy was talented, but it is overkill especially since he died. People coming from around the world to see his studio.
Minnesotan's go gaga over their celebrities from the state.
Bob Dylan is revered here as a god although he moved away when he was young and pretty much showed no interest in his home state.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


I judge by their songs being played or used today-"we will rock you", "we are the champions" or the Disney movie Lion King songs.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

petro said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Dylan was under rated elsewhere-like the south


----------



## petro (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


He didn't have the best voice, but I associate Dylan with my entire childhood as I heard all of his music very young. Parents had every album.
To me.
You can't drive through a northern forest road without listening to Dylan. He is the soundtrack of the Mesabi Range of northern MN.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

petro said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Early sixties had a lot of folk music and some morphed into anti war music.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I don't mind them but I wouldn't put them on a par with top shelf ones. Lion King is OK for kids but really; adults??

But as you mention Lion King. I could not get excited about Phantom of the Opera; had the record and frankly didn't get it. Then I went to see it in London and it was mesmerising. Sometimes it happens that way.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Dylan had some incredible songs when he was younger but maybe the dope addled him in later years. Loved the Folkies(Seeger, Baez, Seekers). 

Greg


----------



## dblack (Aug 25, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Elton John



Clearly you weren't listening in the seventies.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Ever hear of Rocket man? CrockDILE ROCK? My life likes Elton and has tons of his songs-Daniel, sad songs-plenty of others


----------



## dblack (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Madman Across the Water? Funeral for a Friend? Tiny Dancer?

Elton John and Bernie Taupin made some of the best music of the period.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Whitney Houston, her aunt had much more talent.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

The Crue, really? That's a great Rock and Roll band! All original songs, Mick's a riffing machine and Tommy Lee and Vince are very good too!
I agree with Springsteen. He sucks.

I say Maroon 5 is over-rated.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bruce Springsteen is number one on my list!
> 
> Reo Speedwagon also come in second place...
> 
> Then all boy bands!



I love REO!


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Whitney Houston, her aunt had much more talent.


How about Dionne Warwick, HER aunt.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 25, 2019)

Streisand.Sammy Davis, Andy Williams. Hank SR and JR, BB King.Barry White.
Yngwie Malmstein.Nugent.Ringo.Jagger. Most since the people of that era really suck.

 I love that bass player Tal Wilkenfeld and the young(ish) guitarist Derek Trucks


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 25, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce Springsteen is number one on my list!
> ...


Springberg is a constipated idiot who can musicate shit. He's like that idiot Andrew Dice Clay but with a guitar.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Streisand.Sammy Davis, Andy Williams. Hank SR and JR, BB King.Barry White.
> Yngwie Malmstein.Nugent.Ringo.Jagger. Most since the people of that era really suck.
> 
> I love that bass player Tal Wilkenfeld and the young(ish) guitarist Derek Trucks


You were born 20 years too late to appreciate good music.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Streisand.Sammy Davis, Andy Williams. Hank SR and JR, BB King.Barry White.
> ...


I was born in 1953.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Whitney Houston, her aunt had much more talent.
> ...



That's who I was referencing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Eddie Murphy!


----------



## Oddball (Aug 25, 2019)

The Grateful Dead - Most overrated band of all time.

Bruce Springsteen - A close second.

Oasis -  Was supposed to be the second coming of the Beatles, but sucked out loud.

Gins-n-Roses - Hated them from the first chord I heard them play.

Bon Jovi - Barf.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Streisand.Sammy Davis, Andy Williams. Hank SR and JR, BB King.Barry White.
> Yngwie Malmstein.Nugent.Ringo.Jagger. Most since the people of that era really suck.
> 
> I love that bass player Tal Wilkenfeld and the young(ish) guitarist Derek Trucks




Streisand and Sammy Davis jr. are/were incredibly talented. I don't like Streisand, but have to give credit where it's due.

Lemme think here..

George Strait. What a fucking cheeseball. No range, someone else wrote all his songs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh! Taylor Swift!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Andy Williams! What a faggot!
Burt Bacharach.

I think Andy Williams did the MTM show intro, though. Pretty sure.

Spike Lee is a pos overrated turd.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Fooled me-your avatar says you are 48.


----------



## dblack (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't know if it's just because I'm getting older, but every now and then I'll hear some song that I remember grooving on back in the day and think "Wow, this is really crap."


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You don't even have an avatar. Next!


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

dblack said:


> I don't know if it's just because I'm getting older, but every now and then I'll hear some song that I remember grooving on back in the day and think "Wow, this is really crap."


Depends on the song. And yes, age will do that too.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


I don't have a picture, but I filled in the info. If you saw me, you'd thank me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Why?!


----------



## Desperado (Aug 25, 2019)

Aero-Smith and Queen very over rated


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Aero-Smith and Queen very over rated



Eh..Freddie was a musical genius, so no.

Aerosmith, eh.. no comment.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2019)

Grateful Dead: Endless drug induced drivel
Bob Dylan: Garbled nonsense
Bruce Springsteen: Love the E Street Band, Bruce is barely understandable


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Gimme Shelter is their best


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


My head reflects light to a great degree.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> My head reflects light to a great degree.


Thank you.
( for your contribution in fighting global warming)

My hair's turning white faster than it's falling out, but I'm trying to do my part.
The comb-over backwards cap works sometimes.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 25, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


>


For what it's worth, my list of _underrated_ musicians is much bigger.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> For what it's worth, my list of _underrated_ musicians is much bigger.



I really enjoy music... Like I said in a post back yonder most musicians put their heart and soul into writing, singing and playing... I'm not going to judge... You will know if I like something and if I don't like something, more than likely someone else does...
Taste is subjective... I am not going to talk stink about someone's work when it comes to music... I am a huge, colossal  fan of Leon Russell... I openly wept the day he died... I watched a 3 hour funeral tribute to him on YouTube... Weird, hell yes it's weird cause 90% of the people who read this would probably say he can't sing or play for shit... 

RIP Leon...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Gimme Shelter is their best


I would say you're right. For what it's worth, I think the Who and Led Zeppelin are slightly overrated too.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > My head reflects light to a great degree.
> ...


Like your hat, but like the dog's hat better.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 25, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Thanks. That was 2013 -- I was around 51 then so I've aged some
but the dog probably hasn't changed at all.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2019)

Taylor Swift


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 25, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> George Strait. What a fucking cheeseball. No range, someone else wrote all his songs.


I am not his biggest fan, but George actually wrote one of my favorite songs of his that went to radio. I love "Living For The Night".   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. "Here For A Good Time", "Let It Go", and his newest song on the radio named "Every Little Honky Tonk Bar" were also written by him.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > George Strait. What a fucking cheeseball. No range, someone else wrote all his songs.
> ...



You sure about that? I'll take your word for it, but I know someone else wrote "The Chair" and "They Call me the Fireman" and others.


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

AC/DC + van halen


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> AC/DC + van halen


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> AC/DC + van halen


Or Trump has good taste and dropped those losers


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AC/DC + van halen



no eclectic range... their songs ALL sound the same.  except for maybe
'shook me all night long'  & 'hot for teacher' -  they have no talent whatsoverrrrrrrrr.....................


----------



## mdk (Aug 26, 2019)

The Doors


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AC/DC + van halen
> ...



my own personal judgment indicator for what makes a great band/musician  is this:

if their music is still playing 100 years from now or is included in a time capsule, then they are worthy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Van Halen revolutionized the rock and roll world. #1 guitarist the year before they emerged was a soap-opera actor named Rick Springfield. 

AC/DC is not eclectic, they're in your face banging it out, and if you don't like it...

To me, that's the epitome of what it's all about. Angus Young is the 2nd best phraser ever behind B.B. King.
I love it! That's the way I roll, too.
So no..Boooo! Hiss!!!!!!!!!

I think you want "You light up my life" still #1 on the radio, huh?
Man, I hated that with a passion! I would put her, but she's not talentless enough, dammit!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I always liked Joe Walsh with the Eagles, but since I heard he's been reduced to driving for Uber Eats, I'm not so sure any more.


Who told you that? Mal?


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



<pfffft>   

hendrix - best guitarist EVER.

in yer face?  most hair bands sound the same & they all sound like they are choking on a ham sandwich....   i know, i know-     _marion _     -that most young males wanted to be like them....  i bet you sang & air guitared in front of the mirror too....  fess up now.

&   debby boone?   _*really?   *_

lol.... seems like you don't know me at all..................


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

James Otto is overrated


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 26, 2019)

mdk said:


> The Doors



Dying at the top of his game was the best thing Morrison could have done for his career. If he would have lived, his star would have faded and he would have been just another old musician who had a couple of hits when he was young.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Oh, 'scuse me, Joan Baez type. 
She's not talentless, though. Or wasn't, anyway.


----------



## mdk (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> James Otto is overrated



You better wear a cup if you say that around JOS!  

_Good bless you and your groin protection always! _


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

John Bon Jovi.


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



my musical tastes are eclectic as well...  sure, joan had a few good folksy songs along with the likes of peter, paul, & mary or joni mitchell 

howeverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  i be a rock 'n roller.  the difference between you & me though is i enjoy GOOD rock 'n roll.

btw- i think i was the only one on another thread (along with you) that knew who wendy O & the plasmatics were, so just hush up.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


O alright. Dammit!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

Miley Cyrus, Billy Ray Cyrus.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


His most well known songs were written by other people, but later in his career, he finally started writing too.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Well, I'm going by the 90s VHS I have of him on Austin City Limits, along with Eric Johnson and Uncle Yoke's Black Dog.

I like that Uncle Yoke's Black Dog!


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Miley Cyrus, Billy Ray Cyrus.



i wouldn't go near either of them without a hazmat suit on, but i'll admit miley has a great voice & did a great cover of jolene....  i love dolly parton & i am sure she done made her proud.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

^ I don't wanna hear nobody singin' Jolene 'cept she who wrote it.

Miley did OK, I guess. In b4 she becomes a country singer.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 26, 2019)

I should have put U2 and REM on the list,
and Red Hot Silly Peckers.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Miley Cyrus, Billy Ray Cyrus.
> ...


Is that a microphone or is she vaping?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Scared to click play, huh?


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> The Who. The Guess Who had way more hits.





Fuck you, Pete Townshend is a genius.  He was writing about issues that are only now starting to get attention paid to them


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

westwall said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > The Who. The Guess Who had way more hits.
> ...


Pinball Wizard-what else? Guess who-these eyes, American woman, share the land, undun, laughing, no time,


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2019)

Teenage wasteland, Magic Bus, My Generation, I can see for miles... just to name a few for those with selective memories...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Teenage wasteland, Magic Bus, My Generation, I can see for miles... just to name a few for those with selective memories...


Baba O’Reilly


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...







Won't Get Fooled Again, Who Are You, Substitute,  Love Reign O'er Me, My Generation, Behind Blue Eyes, etc. Etc. Etc. 

You are a musical illiterate.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

westwall said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Never liked the who-no need for name calling-That is the sign of an illiterate.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 26, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Elton John and Queen; if they weren't gay they'd be one hit wonders. I like Meat Loaf though but his rating is about right; good but not top shelf. Most sopranos; and that Aretha Franklin; screamers/screechers.
> 
> But this one is superb:
> 
> ...


----------



## hjmick (Aug 26, 2019)

westwall said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




After reading this thread, I'm beginning to think most who have contributed to it are...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Rocko (Aug 26, 2019)

Springsteen, Chili Peppers, REM, Michael Jackson


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

hjmick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


The guy at the start said, now don't get upset-I got 2 FU's already and I don't even like music.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 26, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, rap and death metal _are not music_ in my opinion so I don't even count those. Country, I really am not familiar enough with to say. So just from my own experience, having grown up in the 60's and 70's, I could think of more than a few, but here goes. These are my top 5 overrated musicians and bands. ( no offense anyone.... to each their own ) Feel free to contribute anything you want... I must have hurt a few feelings with this list;
> ...


Neil is regarded by many as one of the top leads out there..his voice grates more than a little. But listen to the lead on 'Powder Finger' ! Each his own..Cowgirl in the Sand also pretty good for the lead.


My list....AC/DC--heard one album..heard them all. Maximum Overdrive..their best...but only the instrumentals

Oasis    B-52's     Tommy Murillo...great player...but his own shyte is shit.

Jerry Garcia...wtf?


----------



## playtime (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



baba o'riley , won't get fooled again, my generation, magic bus just to name a few..............................


----------



## the other mike (Aug 26, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...





playtime said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Quadrophenia, Who's Next, Who are you ? And the kids are alright .


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








Which is why you deserve the FU's, if you are here to troll, which you just admitted, though it was plain to see, then you are deserving of whatever abuse is heaped on you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

playtime said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Do you like Boston?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

Third Party said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



"American Woman" is The Guess Who, not The Who.

My favorite Who song is "Who are you?"


----------



## buttercup (Aug 26, 2019)

This should've been a poll.  I definitely agree with those who said Springsteen.  Also Grateful Dead (although I admit I haven't heard most of their music, never had the desire to listen to them.)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

buttercup said:


> This should've been a poll.  I definitely agree with those who said Springsteen.  Also Grateful Dead (although I admit I haven't heard most of their music, never had the desire to listen to them.)



I like that "Casey Jones" song.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > This should've been a poll.  I definitely agree with those who said Springsteen.  Also Grateful Dead (although I admit I haven't heard most of their music, never had the desire to listen to them.)
> ...



Driving that train, out of cocaine

Hey man, cool, like that rhymes


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



It's a catchy song.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



If you are stoned out of your mind


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm better stoned than you are sober, punk.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

westwall said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Hold on jackass-I gave my honest opinion-and you guys go overboard-I think the Guess Who outsold the Who-if you prove me wrong, I'll admit it, but I still think they were over rated. And stow the FU'S-it makes you sound uneducated and at a loss for real thoughts.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 26, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yeah, not bad.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

All you AC/DC bashers. Music doesn't have to be eclectic and sophisticated to be good.


AC/DC is far from overrated. It might be gritty, but it's good.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 26, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bruce Springsteen is number one on my list!
> 
> Reo Speedwagon also come in second place...
> 
> Then all boy bands!




Hope you include the Beatles as a boy band because that is all they were.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 26, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Neil is regarded by many as one of the top leads out there..his voice grates more than a little. But listen to the lead on 'Powder Finger' ! Each his own..Cowgirl in the Sand also pretty good for the lead.


I like some of his acoustic work like on The Needle and the Damage Done, but his lead like on Southern Man and going back to the Buffalo Springfield days is like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 26, 2019)

This is a band that is both overrated and underrated , depending on where
you're coming from.

It was written by the bass player- John Myung on the album Images and Words.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

Angelo said:


> This is a band that is both overrated and underrated , depending on where
> you're coming from.
> 
> It was written by the bass player- John Myung on the album Images and Words.



That band is not overrated.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2019)

The Band is overrated


----------



## playtime (Aug 27, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



they are ok.  bought their first album when they first came out, but i equate them along the lines of the eagles; i can take 'em or leave 'em.


----------



## playtime (Aug 27, 2019)

one thing for sure is i would rather listen to AC/DC or van halen over RUSH anyday.  they make my ears bleed.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 30, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Elton John and Queen; if they weren't gay they'd be one hit wonders. I like Meat Loaf though but his rating is about right; good but not top shelf. Most sopranos; and that Aretha Franklin; screamers/screechers.
> 
> But this one is superb:
> 
> ...



 Both Elton John and Queen (Freddy Mercury) had a ton of hits before they ever came out as gay.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 30, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



 Elton John wrote nearly all his music. He didn't write the lyrics.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 30, 2019)

Threads like this are overrated. There are artists that aren't my thing but that doesn't make them overrated.

 I was never a fan of U2 but does that make them overrated? No.

 Springsteen might not have wrote some of the greatest songs but he got his reputation from playing live. Playing all out for 4 hours. Many rate his 1978 New Year Eve's concert as one of the best ever.

 Many musicians are never able to write even one song but Pete Townsend wrote album after album of songs. I was never a huge Who fan but that's irrelevant. I will note that I do love _Slit Skirts_.

 The Grateful Dead was never about being a great band. They probably sold more tickets though than all but a very few. I have to give them props for allowing people to record their shows.

 I was never a huge Rush fan but their musicianship is right there at the top. One should respect that if you appreciate music even if you don't care for theirs.

 Dylan isn't Dylan because he sang pretty. Dylan is Dylan in many ways the same way Neil Young is. They both had a way with words and could put those words to music.  

 One of my favorites is Tom Waits. Never had a hit himself but had a ton of people cover his songs and make them a hit. My wife says he should stick to writing and not sing but I disagree. Lol

 I always considered Frank Zappa in the same way as I do the RHCP. Kinda juvenile lyrics backed by great music. Does that make them overrated? No. It simply means that was their thing.


----------

